# Told I'm too skinny



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm 6 feet tall and weigh 165 pounds. I'm constantly told I look too thin. It's frustrating because this is a very normal weight for my height. On top of that, my metabolism is almost ridiculous, I can't gain weight without basically making myself sick by eating ice cream every day.

How can I possibly look too skinny when all the numbers disagree? I can sort of see where they're coming from because I have a very prominent Adam's apple, but still, am I not muscular enough or something? Is that what they really mean?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Don't seem too bad. I'm skinny, 5'7 130lb.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I was 5' 9" and 118 lbs. when I graduated from high school. I'm 6' and 202 lbs. now.


If you exercise, lift weights, to improve your muscle tone that might help. But there's nothing wrong with you.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

Well I believe there's something a little off given how persistent the comments are. I want to gain muscle, but it's much more difficult than gaining or losing fat. I never know how to eat enough because you have to eat a ton to keep muscle.

My genetics had to be designed for intense labor or something because it's not friendly to any typical American lifestyle :|


----------



## amber17 (Feb 27, 2013)

You'd probably need to start exercising to gain muscle, e.g. lift weights. Additionally you'd probably feel hungry more often when you exercise so you might eat more as well.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Dude, do not worry about it!
Seriously, I am a guy without much extra fat, but I have quite wide hips so i don't really look skinny, plus I'm not tall.
Let me tell you, I am jealous of tall skinny guys- seriously, as far as style goes for men, tall skinny guys look good in almost anything! Embrace it.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

exobyte said:


> I'm 6 feet tall and weigh 165 pounds. I'm constantly told I look too thin. It's frustrating because this is a very normal weight for my height. On top of that, my metabolism is almost ridiculous, I can't gain weight without basically making myself sick by eating ice cream every day.
> 
> How can I possibly look too skinny when all the numbers disagree? I can sort of see where they're coming from because I have a very prominent Adam's apple, but still, am I not muscular enough or something? Is that what they really mean?


You have beautiful stats. You are a ectomorphs body, the body type I wish I had. I have the husky/meat head body type/thick neck/ type. I always liked the lean/wiry look over the muscle bound look which is what I have.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

haters gonna hate. etc.


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf (Nov 2, 2012)

Being 6 feet tall and weighing 165 lbs is NOT skinny. You have nothing to worry about.

I'm 6'3 and weigh 135 lbs. THAT's skinny.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Who's telling you that you're to thin ? If you're happy the way you are, then don't pay attention to people that tell you otherwise.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

5'10.5" @ 140lbs here and I get told that I am skinny ALL THE ****ING TIME!


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Just tell them "No, my BMI is within the normal range."

It's a common misconception, especially in the USA. It's both incorrect and inappropriate. People need to STFU.


----------



## DGenerationX (May 21, 2012)

I im 6'1 and have the same weight as you.
I've already tried going to the gym but it didnt helped me in gaining weight.

But dont feel bad, you have to use it on your favor, cloths in general fits better in
skinny people, all you have to do is choose the right ones.


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

you are a litte on the thin side. Nothing major.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

That sounds perfectly fine compared to me. I'm 6'4" and 145 pounds.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

exobyte said:


> I'm 6 feet tall and weigh 165 pounds. I'm constantly told I look too thin. It's frustrating because this is a very normal weight for my height. On top of that, my metabolism is almost ridiculous, I can't gain weight without basically making myself sick by eating ice cream every day.
> 
> How can I possibly look too skinny when all the numbers disagree? I can sort of see where they're coming from because I have a very prominent Adam's apple, but still, am I not muscular enough or something? Is that what they really mean?


The height and weight seems quite normal to me, but you may appear skinny because of your proportions and frame size.


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

A lot of people think tall skinny boys are cute (including me), don't even worry about it!

I know, easier said than done, the comments can really get to you, but you are a normal weight. Just laugh it off or tell them your BMI like haunty said.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

Yeah I get told all the time that I'm skinny and that I should "eat" more. Even my dad said that if I go on a diet I'll disappear. I'm an ectomorph 6'2 160lb average weight.
I have to explain to everyone that I do eat, it is just that my metabolism just shreds right through my food. I have tried to gain muscle, but what ended up happening is that I got stronger, but not bigger. I mean I eat till my stomach is popping out. If I were to eat more, that means more money, which I don't have enough to be spending on food. I only work minimum wage part time.So, I guess I'll wait until I can afford a 3000-4000 calorie diet.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

Well I'm trying to eat a lot more bread. Carbs are cheap and full of energy so maybe I can wiggle in 10 more pounds. That'll put me on the high end of the BMI and account for a 'big frame', if I have one.

But seriously, my relatives, who are actually pretty nice people, always comment about it. I have no choice but to feel a little self-conscious.


----------



## tedacious (Mar 17, 2013)

exobyte said:


> Well I believe there's something a little off given how persistent the comments are. I want to gain muscle, but it's much more difficult than gaining or losing fat. I never know how to eat enough because you have to eat a ton to keep muscle.
> 
> My genetics had to be designed for intense labor or something because it's not friendly to any typical American lifestyle :|


You don't need to eat a lot to gain muscle unless you're trying to be a bodybuilder (big muscles but lower strength). There have been days where I ate nothing but protein shakes and still was able to increase the weight very easily.. but I also lift for strength not for 'huge' muscles.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Today I am told by the doctor that I am skinny and I have no muscles to keep my neck so it gets out of order and hurts. Plus by blood vessels are spasmed... ugh


----------



## TroubledAngel (Oct 15, 2012)

Don't worry about what everyone else thinks or says about you. What matters is how you feel about yourself. I used to b super skinny too and everyone told me i was anorexic. If you are concerned about the way you look protein shakes and exercise take time to build muscle but maybe they will help. And if you are tall, you r kinda supposed to b skinny anyways.


----------



## devik (Mar 24, 2013)

I've been told "You're so tall" or "You're skinny!" I always say thanks.. seriously, I love being tall and skinny. I personally wouldn't take any offense to it.. I contribute my tall/skinny structure to people I've dated that are attractive.. they certainly weren't after my muscles. Most people here in USA are obese which is a very good point to remember when someone comments on your weight.

If you want to add some weight there's very good book called "Scrawny to Brawny." I use that with Jefit which lets me design, schedule and track my workouts.

Good luck


----------



## Heyoki (May 2, 2012)

I guess you're an Ectomorph.


----------



## Anguse (Mar 30, 2013)

First of all I want to say that there is no need to worry. you can gain weight easily just sleep well and eat fresh and healthy food e.g eggs and fish etc.


----------



## Anguse (Mar 30, 2013)

Anguse said:


> First of all I want to say that there is no need to worry. you can gain weight easily just sleep well and eat fresh and healthy food e.g eggs and fish etc.


Learn swimming it'll make your body and increase your stamina.
*Gold Coast Swimming Pools *


----------



## TheDiviner (Mar 29, 2013)

I think there are so many fat people out there it skews everyone‘s perception. I just embraced being thin. Now I‘m in my 30s and 6‘1 165, I have filled out nicely and lost that youthful lankiness.


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

TheDiviner said:


> I think there are so many fat people out there it skews everyone's perception. I just embraced being thin. Now I'm in my 30s and 6'1 165, I have filled out nicely and lost that youthful lankiness.


Exactly. So many people are at least a little chubby that it makes lean people look like the odd ones out.










Haha, this diagram makes it look like everybody is as muscular as hell. Even the ecto on it looks pretty well built.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

That's not too bad. A few years ago I was 6'3 and 165


----------



## GameOverMan (Mar 11, 2013)

I am 5'9 and weight 107 pounds so if anything your lucky.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Your weight sounds fine. A couple months ago I was 5'10" and 123lbs.


----------



## alissadisa (Mar 25, 2013)

I am 6 feet tall and weighing 165 lbs is NOT skinny. You have nothing to worry about. but iam not self-conscious.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

The only thing I noticed was that I have broad shoulders. That might be throwing off my proportions or something. Otherwise ectomorph looks accurate. I've also found that building up arm muscle is the easiest target for me while pecs are the most stubborn.

Well thanks for the insight guys. Maybe it's just my relatives that think I'm too skinny after all. They're Italian and prefer us to look "well-fed." hehe


----------



## Sollicitus (Apr 7, 2013)

exobyte said:


> I'm 6 feet tall and weigh 165 pounds. I'm constantly told I look too thin. It's frustrating because this is a very normal weight for my height. On top of that, my metabolism is almost ridiculous, I can't gain weight without basically making myself sick by eating ice cream every day.
> 
> How can I possibly look too skinny when all the numbers disagree? I can sort of see where they're coming from because I have a very prominent Adam's apple, but still, am I not muscular enough or something? Is that what they really mean?


You probably know this already, but your BMI is 22.4, which makes you an almost optimal weight for your height. You really don't need to worry about your weight. Your health, on the other hand, is a different story.

You can feel much better about yourself and add a bit of muscle to your frame if you exercise and eat more nutritious food, but you don't _need _to as there is absolutely nothing wrong with your current weight, other than how you feel about it.

If it helps, I'm 6 foot 3 and only 156lbs, but I dress in a way that compliments my frame and I rarely have anyone tell me I look skinny, even though I'm lower on the BMI scale than you (still in the healthy range, but lower).

It might be a little bit controversial, but people are getting bigger. The rates of obesity in the UK are increasing all the time and those in the 'normal weight' range are becoming the minority, slowly but surely. Those that are overweight, or obese, are likely insecure about this and more often than not will comment on those that are slim or skinny as a way to make themselves feel better about being bigger. Don't take this on board, it's their problem, not your problem.

Don't waste too much time or money trying to "get hench". I've got a similar metabolism to you and the amount of food you would need to it (including the amount of time spent cooking meals, cleaning, etc) is simply not worth it for us.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Dear lord what are you doing here.

Somatotypes have been debunked for over thirty years.

They don't even make sense. At all. In any sense of physiology. Yes, people have different metabolisms. Yes, people have different propensities for different types of builds. But ultimately it's very small part genetics and very large part what you eat and what you do.

There are no hard gainers or hard losers. There are over-eaters and under-eaters. It works by simple formula: Fat Stored/Lost = Calories In - Total Metabolic Rate. That's it. No special somatotypes.

If you did have the problem like that complete idiot of a psychologist described, then I would go see a doctor for a thyroid problem _because that's far from normal_.

Don't believe me? Count your calories. Tell me how much you actually eat in a week. I bet it won't even exceed 2000 per day on average. Then tell me you're just a hard gainer despite stuffing your face. Because you don't stuff your face, you eat to maintain your weight. Which is a good thing. That's how it should work.


----------



## alissadisa (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello That sounds perfectly fine compared to me. I'm 5'9" and 110 pounds.


----------



## radisto (Apr 14, 2013)

You have body mass index of 22.4, this is a healthy weight, just because other people are overweight doesn't mean you're skinny.


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about it if I were you. You're probably not even that thin, just compared to a lot of people you are. Recently a girl told me that I look like I don't eat. I was like whaaaaaaaaat. And this came from a girl who looked skinnier than me. Seriously, my BMI is like 20-21. I eat just the right amount. But I go for walks as well, so it's not like I have a fast metabolism or anything. BTW if you're 6 feet and 165 pounds as you say, that makes you 22.4 pounds, so that's normal and healthy. As long as you're healthy. That's all that matters.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

What can I do to gain muscle if I have Pectus Escavatum and a fast metabolism?


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

txsadude said:


> What can I do to gain muscle if I have Pectus Escavatum and a fast metabolism?


Get treatment and ask your doctor what forms of exercise are okay.


----------



## alissadisa (Mar 25, 2013)

Ya A lot of people think tall skinny boys are cute don't even worry about it!....


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

exobyte said:


> I'm 6 feet tall and weigh 165 pounds. I'm constantly told I look too thin.


The people who tell you this, are they chubby at all. I find fat people are more inclined to say things like this. I am pretty skinny too but I look good(even if I do say so myself) and I have been told that I am too thin and that I need to start eating, etc, etc. Only lard-arses who find it difficult to control their eating habbits will comment on how skinny I am.and that really is the issue, eating habbits. That bit about metabolism is, for the most part, nonsense. Fat people eat more and exercise less. I have two cats. One goes outside and prowls around and eats a regular amount of food, the other sleeps all day and will eat 2-3 times as much if I let her. I have to measure her food out and make sure she isn't steeling the other ones food and she is always pestering me for more.

So far as muscle is concerned, you don't need to eat a lot to keep ahold of a moderate amount of muscle. You will have to structure your diet if you want to gain muscle but you will not lose muscle quickly unless you are huge then stop training and eating so much. If you are finding it difficult to gain muscle in the first place then you probably want to consider eating more vegetables and taking a decent mineral supplement. Some peole can put on muscle easily but I never could until I started to look after myself. Being healthy means your body can make better use of what protein you do eat and certain protein drinks used in conjunction with training will help you to gain muscle faster but it wont all happen over night. The best exercises to get the muscles going to begin with, for me, were isometrics. I have small pectoral muscles, which is an improvement on no pecs at all and this was from isometric pushups. I have been lazy for the past few years but haven't lost what muscle I gained. I occasionally do some regular push ups and my pecs firm up nicely. No loss of mass despite not training and some times not eating all day.


----------



## droen (Jul 27, 2010)

jonny neurotic said:


> The people who tell you this, are they chubby at all. I find fat people are more inclined to say things like this. I am pretty skinny too but I look good(even if I do say so myself) and I have been told that I am too thin and that I need to start eating, etc, etc. Only lard-arses who find it difficult to control their eating habbits will comment on how skinny I am.and that really is the issue, eating habbits. That bit about metabolism is, for the most part, nonsense. Fat people eat more and exercise less. I have two cats. One goes outside and prowls around and eats a regular amount of food, the other sleeps all day and will eat 2-3 times as much if I let her. I have to measure her food out and make sure she isn't steeling the other ones food and she is always pestering me for more.


I'm 6'2 and hover around 175-180 and I STILL get people trying to feed me like I starving. I'm thin, but I'm really not that skinny. I've just chalked it up to jealously. :yes


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

That's not too skinny, people just like to b*tch


Ex. Growing up I was the freakishly tall skinny kid. I was 5'10" by 13, 100lbs. Kids were so cruel it was unbelievable, "anorexic b*tch", "eat a sandwich", etc. Etc. Then at 15 I developed rather quickly, big boobs, hips, ***, the whole 9. Then those VERY same retards started calling me fat. Moral of the story is, no one's ever satisfied with anything and they never will be. Let em b*tch


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Twinkiesex said:


> That's not too skinny, people just like to b*tch
> 
> Ex. Growing up I was the freakishly tall skinny kid. I was 5'10" by 13, 100lbs. Kids were so cruel it was unbelievable, "anorexic b*tch", "eat a sandwich", etc. Etc. Then at 15 I developed rather quickly, big boobs, hips, ***, the whole 9. Then those VERY same retards started calling me fat. Moral of the story is, no one's ever satisfied with anything and they never will be. Let em b*tch


Lol. Some people just want to make others feel bad about themselves. The trouble is when you are a kid it's difficult to ignore everything people say to you.


----------

